# Poem by Willie Nelson



## Shirley (Sep 3, 2015)

A Poem by Willie Nelson

The younger generation may not know it but at one time Willie Nelson was songwriter of the year. Such songs as "Hello Wall", "Crazy" sung by Patsy Cline. "Funny how Time Slips Away" & a host of other favorites. He is also a well recognized poet in his own circle of friends.  


Whether or not you are a country music fan, these are truly the words of a deep thinker.  


So simple, yet so profound! Read the words of wisdom from that famous philosopher, Willie Nelson, iconic country and western singer, on his 80th birthday, below his esteemed portrait. Only a man with such wisdom and maturity, could be so concise and succinct in phrasing his feelings at this turning point in his life.



"I’ve Outlived My ****."    
                   - by Willie Nelson


My nookie days are over, 
my pilot light is out.


What used to be my pride and joy, 
is now my water spout.

Time was when, on its own accord, 
from my trousers it would spring.


But now I've got a full time job, 
to find the friggin thing.

It used to be embarrassing, 
the way it would behave.


For every single morning, 
it would stand and watch me shave.

Now as old age approaches, 
it sure gives me the blues.


To see it hang its little head, 
and watch me tie my shoes!!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 3, 2015)

Sad but true.  But my guy and I are still friends. He and I meet several times during the night when he wakes me up.


----------

